# Escaping Innenotdar (spoilers)



## sfedi (Dec 24, 2009)

SPOILER!





*In a nutshell*:

How can the campaign move forward if the PCs escape the forest?
(this question is also valid if the PCs skip the adventure entirely)

*The long version*:

WotBS #2 gives the PCs the choice of escaping the Fire Forest.
This choice is presented to the players in when: Talking to Tiljann, or when visiting Nelle.

At first, I thought: "Why would I want the PCs to give them the option to skip the core of the adventure?", but then I thought that this option brings value, it's meaningful. And this campaign is full of meaningful choices, you can't get enough of them 

I know that if they stay, they get to be the heroes of saving the forest, gain an artifact for the entire Heric Tier, they learn the Song of Forms and determine the future of that zone/forest and the Seela.

But I don't have a clue as to what to offer them, in terms of campaign advancement, if they go round the forest.

*OT*:

In the case they skip the second adventure altogether, I thought that going through Shahalesti they could do some adventures and gain to influence a lot the Shahalesti Kindgom, arriving at Seaquen with their fleet providing the greatest ally to the alliance/council.
That would be a nice alternative second adventure.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 25, 2009)

sfedi said:


> But I don't have a clue as to what to offer them, in terms of campaign advancement, if they go round the forest.




I think that of all adventure paths, this is one where it's really important to let the players know _before _they begin it what sort of game they're going to be playing: it's not an episodic one-unconnected-module-at-a-time series, but is a continuous one planned in advance where their choices will resonate throughout the saga - if not now, then in a few adventures' time. So they need to consider the choices they make. They don't get to move on to the next book and wipe the slate clean.

I think it's only fair - especially if the players are used to episodic barely-connected sequential modules - to alter their expectations from the start. If they treat these modules like they would WotC's H1-H3 and so on (as individual entities they must complete then move on without later influence), then they're going to see ramifications. They can be forgiven for expecting the series to work like that, as that's the fare players usually get, so it's really fair to make it very clear to them that this is a continuous, planned story where their actions and choices make a difference and that the artificial devision between each adventure should not be viewed as a beginning or end of an "episode" but merely a convenient publishing mechansim to enable us to deliver the product.

Heeck, this extends all the way through - the final module (as one example) looks back at the allies and enemies they've made throughout the saga and that affects the actual adventure.  You could be, for example, working with the Shahalesti or fighting them (and their armies in the final battle).  Your army is comprised of the allies you made thoughout the series.  Screwed or  ignored the Seela?  Well, maybe you don't have them on your side at the end, but the forest is still burning and blocks that vital avenue for the Ragesian forces.  But then, you probably won't have investigated Etinifi, etc.   Even seemingly moral choices aren't necessarily the most benefiicial choices.  But they all matter.


----------



## sfedi (Dec 25, 2009)

Merry Chirstmas Morrus 

Thanks for the answer.

Forgive me for my lack of understanding but, what you are saying is that PCs, should they choose to escape the forest and don't involve themselves with Indomitable and the Seela, should suck it up and move forward to the next module without accomplishing anything meaningful campaign-wise?

In that case I could fill with some mountain themed encounters so they can level up and get ready for the next module.


----------



## Slander (Dec 26, 2009)

Practically speaking, depending on the route they take, you will need to make sure the party somehow acquires/comes in contact with the something like the _Tidereaver's Tear_ (Adventure 3) before they reach Seaquen since they won't have the benefit of Indomitability's Boon. The lack of his Boon could also costs them a bit of a safety net it provides a bit of relief from an unexpected death.

Also, depending on the route, you may want to be prepared to move the Katrina encounter in the 3rd adventure. Katrina isn't by any means a mandatory NPC, nor is it a mandatory encounter, but it ties into the first adventure (assuming their Kathor encounter went well), and it'll mean a bit more to the PCs when they see her in later adventures.

Finally, in the fourth adventure, if the fire forest is still burning, that's one less reason for one of the Dasseni nobles to be pissed at the party ... assuming some of your party end up insulting the king and his dead family in their first encounter.


----------



## sfedi (Dec 26, 2009)

Slander said:


> Practically speaking, depending on the route they take, you will need to make sure the party somehow acquires/comes in contact with the something like the _Tidereaver's Tear_ (Adventure 3) before they reach Seaquen (...)



If the PCs get out of the forest, they still have to go around it so they can take the road that goes through it.
After that, they will begin the third module the same place/way as if they had left the forest normally.



Slander said:


> (...) since they won't have the benefit of Indomitability's Boon. The lack of his Boon could also costs them a bit of a safety net it provides a bit of relief from an unexpected death.



Why do you say that?
Indomitability's Boon is mostly necessary inside the forest, and then again, it doesn't seem feasible that they would still have the boon after they've dealt with her.



Slander said:


> Also, depending on the route, you may want to be prepared to move the Katrina encounter in the 3rd adventure. Katrina isn't by any means a mandatory NPC, nor is it a mandatory encounter, but it ties into the first adventure (assuming their Kathor encounter went well), and it'll mean a bit more to the PCs when they see her in later adventures.



They should begin the 3rd module normally.



Slander said:


> Finally, in the fourth adventure, if the fire forest is still burning, that's one less reason for one of the Dasseni nobles to be pissed at the party ... assuming some of your party end up insulting the king and his dead family in their first encounter.



Oh, we'll see about that


----------



## Slander (Dec 26, 2009)

sfedi said:


> If the PCs get out of the forest, they still have to go around it so they can take the road that goes through it.
> After that, they will begin the third module the same place/way as if they had left the forest normally.




Gotchya. You mentioned that you might set up an adventure in/through Shahalesti. Wasn't sure how far out of the way you thought they might go.



> Why do you say that?
> Indomitability's Boon is mostly necessary inside the forest, and then again, it doesn't seem feasible that they would still have the boon after they've dealt with her.




Ah, I should have checked the 4E version before I mentioned that. In 3x, her Boon allows recipients to ignore Wounding damage, and prevents death from excessive damage once per day (makes you Stable at -9HP). It looks like in 4E you're allowed to make two rolls for a death save. Not a small thing, but not quite the same safety net as the 3x version.

While the Boon is still useful for the strong wind/knockback resistance for the end of the 3rd adventure, you've got that covered if they're going to progress through the 3rd adventure normally.

And as for whether they would even have the boon, I guess that is party dependent. Through a bizarre and uncharacteristic twist of fate, the average charisma score in my player's group was 16 when they entered Innenotdar ... in a 28 point buy game. As much as I wanted a good rumble with my players, they ended up parting ways with Indomitability on very good terms, Boon in tact (though I had modified its effects).

And yet, they still managed to go out of their way to insult the Dassen king. I've given up second guessing my group at this point .


----------

